# New Era at FS beginning Aug. 1



## GLS (Jul 30, 2017)

The internet based check in system begins August 1.  Those who check in and out of more than one area during hunts may be in for difficulties as it is internet based and may be difficult to access with a smart phone in fringe areas of reception.  We'll see.
https://ftstewart.isportsman.net/


----------



## DaveLB (Jul 30, 2017)

Per the info sheet on the ft stewart main page, you can still check in and out by phone, but will now have an online option as well.


----------



## GLS (Jul 30, 2017)

When I checked in yesterday, there was a preamble that I took to mean the phone system would not be in service after the end of this month and to either go by p and p or call to find out how to use the new procedure.  As you noted, the online notice said we could check in by phone or internet.  I just checked by phone and it didn't play the notice I heard yesterday.  Hopefully we can still use the phone.  Gil


----------



## GLS (Aug 5, 2017)

According to the message on the call in line today, phone checking in and out will be in effect until the new system, internet based, is up and running sometime this month.


----------



## BowArrow (Aug 5, 2017)

Tried to set up my new account today but could not register my present permit with the new system. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## GLS (Aug 6, 2017)

Call p and p on the numbers it offers on the "call in" line discussing the internet and offering help.  I haven't tried to register.  Gil


----------



## pajohn (Aug 7, 2017)

Registration only is up and running at this time.


----------



## dutchie49 (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes it will not allow anything but registration , hopefully will be up and running before opening day.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 15, 2017)

It seems like they are trying to make me hunt somewhere else, I have a friend who doesn't do internet, he will be screwed by this.


----------



## GLS (Aug 15, 2017)

Depending on point of view, some folks think too many people hunt Stewart as it is.    It wasn't that long ago we had to drive to Lotts Island or Stewart P&P to get a permit to hunt an area the next day.  You could forget about changing areas once you were in the woods.  Gil


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 16, 2017)

GLS said:


> Depending on point of view, some folks think too many people hunt Stewart as it is.    It wasn't that long ago we had to drive to Lotts Island or Stewart P&P to get a permit to hunt an area the next day.  You could forget about changing areas once you were in the woods.  Gil



I've been there done that back when p an p was at the rod and gun club in the 80s. Stood in line got a plastic card then drove back that night and turned them in. I tried to register but didn't see a 'vet' permit, I called p +p they gave me the number to fish and wildlife said this was their idea. Left a voice mail still waiting on a call back.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 16, 2017)

Correction veteran has been added.


----------



## hpericht (Aug 22, 2017)

According to the website isportsman goes live tomorrow, Wednesday August 23rd.


----------



## Stackem (Aug 23, 2017)

Just finished the process and it was not to painful. My current pass does not expire until Feb so I had to register as existing holder. Only problem was it kept changing the exp date that I was entering. Anyway good luck to all......


----------



## bowboy1989 (Aug 25, 2017)

Isportsman is up and running and its very easy in just 5 minutes you can have a pass only difficult thing is the weapons registration.


----------



## base3448 (Aug 25, 2017)

I completed mine on aug 23 and got my deer tags in today.  Aug 25


----------



## Stackem (Aug 26, 2017)

Got my tags today.... within a week...seems to be pretty smooth so far


----------



## GLS (Aug 26, 2017)

I registered without a hitch and got in the woods easily today. It's good to know that there is a call in number that can be used while in the woods.


----------



## mstersmith (Aug 31, 2017)

Is FS a better hunt than Benning? I keep seeing a lot more info on FS around the web is why I ask. Ft Benning is closer though.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 31, 2017)

mstersmith said:


> Is FS a better hunt than Benning? I keep seeing a lot more info on FS around the web is why I ask. Ft Benning is closer though.



That's because FS is open to the public while Benning is restricted to active and retired military and their guests. Great hunting on Benning!


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Sep 9, 2017)

Ft Benning is managed much better IMO. It seems like they just kind of gave up on Ft Stewart. Take the dove fields for example. Ft Benning had tents set up with boxes of shells to buy, lunches and drinks for purchase, actual amenities like you would expect and enjoy on a dove field. Ft Stewart and 3/4 of their fields closed and most were flooded out so bad you couldn't even drive to them. It's been an on going problem on Stewart. Their managers need to be fired for how poorly the place has been run over the last decade.


----------

